# My computer gets stuck when connected to the internet



## nizamce (Jul 10, 2002)

Hello All,

My operating system is windows ME and i have updated my internet explorer 5.5 to internet explorer 6.0 using a commercial CD which i got when i took an internet connection.Now the problem is my system gets stuck in intervals when connected to the internet.Normally without internet everything is fine. kindly tell me a solution for this.Is this a internet explorer Bug. how to rectify.
regards

nizam


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG Nizamce. Try this for starters: Click Start>Run and enter:

*regsvr32 urlmon.dll*

Also check to see if you have the Internet Explorer Repair Tool available. You may need to start it from a command prompt -- see the instructions at the very bottom of this page:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q194177

Finally, let's see what you have running in the background that could cause problems. Spy and adware are often source of IE conlicts.

Click Start>Run and enter *msinfo32*

Then click on Software Environment and Startup Programs and Click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text in a reply


----------



## nizamce (Jul 10, 2002)

*StateMgr	c:\windows.000\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
LoadPowerProfile	rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,loadcurrentpwrscheme	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
LoadQM	loadqm.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Machine Debug Manager	c:\windows.000\system\mdm.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
MSMSGS	"c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Norton Auto-Protect	c:\progra~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe /loadquiet	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PCHealth	c:\windows.000\pchealth\support\pchschd.exe -s	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ScanRegistry	c:\windows.000\scanregw.exe /autorun	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SMSERIAL	sm56hlpr.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
StillImageMonitor	c:\windows.000\system\stimon.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
SystemTray	systray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Yahoo! Pager	c:\program files\yahoo!\messenger\ypager.exe -quiet	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


This is what i`m getting in start up, kindly reply me with a solution for my system getting stuck when conected to the net
nizam


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well there isn't an awful lot there that could account for it; but we can reduce your system load a bit by keeping certain unneeded processes from running, and at least temporarily disabling others for test purpeses.

Go to Start>Run, enter *msconfig* and click on the Startup tab.

Remove the checks for these and leave them permanently unchecked:

>> LoadQm (installed with Messenger, but not needed)

>> Machine Debug Manager (an MS programmers tool)

>> SMSERIAL (un needed modem tray utility)

You should also uncheck these temporarily at least:

>> MSMSGS (messenger)
>> Yahoo! Pager

You will have to reboot for these changes to take effect.

This page will tell you more about those programs and others which may not be required:

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

Did you run the IE Repair Tool and the command line as indicated?

When did you reinstall Windows? You have two Windows folders: one Windows.000 and one regular windows? The first was created during a reinstall. It's rather odd to have both like that and I'm not sure what to make of it, but other than your freezing, it seems to work.

If this doesn't help, I would suggest removing your current version of IE to return to your old one.


----------

